
Ask HN: Any good book for dealing with young adult anxiety? - Kshad
Asking for my sister and a good book will really help.
======
23matt
The Courage To Be Disliked by Ichiro Kishimi and Fumitake Koga was a book I
enjoyed that might help your sister. While it may not specifically address
"young adult anxiety", it certainly addresses the topic indirectly from
various angles.

Here's the description from Amazon [0]: "The Japanese phenomenon that teaches
us the simple yet profound lessons required to liberate our real selves and
find lasting happiness. The Courage to be Disliked shows you how to unlock the
power within yourself to become your best and truest self, change your future
and find lasting happiness. Using the theories of Alfred Adler, one of the
three giants of 19th century psychology alongside Freud and Jung, the authors
explain how we are all free to determine our own future free of the shackles
of past experiences, doubts and the expectations of others. It's a philosophy
that's profoundly liberating, allowing us to develop the courage to change,
and to ignore the limitations that we and those around us can place on
ourselves. The result is a book that is both highly accessible and profound in
its importance. Millions have already read and benefited from its wisdom. Now
that The Courage to be Disliked has been published for the first time in
English, so can you."

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Courage-Be-Disliked-Phenomenon-
Happin...](https://www.amazon.com/Courage-Be-Disliked-Phenomenon-
Happiness/dp/1501197274)

------
giantg2
There's a book called Don't Sweat the Little Things and They're All Little
Things, or something like that. My in-law gave it to me thinking I have
anxiety, but I don't. I never read it, but maybe it could help.

------
gcheong
Stopping the Noise in Your Head - Reid Wilson

Get Out of Your Mind and Into Your Life - Steven Hayes

------
mkbkn
Psycho-Cybernetics (Dan Kennedy's version)

